

Qt 5 Beta has been released - Tsiolkovsky
http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2012/08/30/qt-5-beta-is-here/

======
nicholassmith
Qt5 is taking the project in some interesting directions regarding the UI
aspects. I think it'll be a good thing overall but it's certainly proving a
bit contenious amongst people who're comfortable with QWidget and don't like
the idea of JavaScript being a first class citizen. As long as it's as fast
I'm happy.

~~~
Shamanmuni
I think there's nothing to fear. The announcement states that in most cases
you should be able to port your applications from Qt4 into Qt5 with little or
no modifications. On the other hand, I was an skeptic in regards to QML at
first, but after using it I fell in love with it. It's logical and very easy
to learn, and having similarities with web development means expanding the
availabilty of programmers and designers who can work immediately in your
project. Great stuff.

~~~
freepipi
As c++ programmer,you have to use some(in most cases,a lot of) java script to
accomplish your job, I guess that's why C++ programmers complain about it. JS
should be an option, without it QML can works fine, but in the real situation
C++ is optional. It is hard to keep the balance.

------
kombine
I am hoping Qt will regain its status of a cross-platform toolkit of choice.
Back in time it provided the solution for fragmented Desktop development. With
Digia's involvement now it can solve the same problem but in mobile space. But
even if this does not happen, there is still the whole field of desktop
development which is not going away any time soon. Web is simply not capable
enough to create truly big and complex applications.

~~~
guilloche
Google native client is a promising tech for web to reach desktop performance.
I developed a complex vector application (htp://www.torapp.info) and reached
better performance than desktop equivalents.

~~~
kombine
I find it hard to believe, because even that it runs native code, there is a
small penalty of a sandbox environment and it certainly cannot be faster than
pure native code.

~~~
jj00nathan
Just because desktop always wins in theory doesn't mean that you can't exceed
the performance of existing native clients. I'm sure Illustrator leaves a ton
of performance on the table simply by virtue of having a large legacy
codebase. For instance, if it becomes practical to assume that all of your
clients support GPGPU then Illustrator's existing CPU optimized code instantly
goes from being a critical advantage to a heavy burden: they have to maintain
that code _and_ write new GPU code that somehow fits with the old code whereas
you just have to write the GPGPU code. Witness pixelmator curb-stomping
Photoshop in the performance department. Of course, that example is Desktop
App vs Desktop App but the principle is the same.

